# Alita: Battle Angel: Erster Trailer zur heiß ersehnten Manga-Adaption



## Poi-chan (11. Dezember 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Alita: Battle Angel: Erster Trailer zur heiß ersehnten Manga-Adaption* gefragt.


					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Alita: Battle Angel: Erster Trailer zur heiß ersehnten Manga-Adaption


----------



## Odin333 (11. Dezember 2017)

Offenbar ist es heutzutage immer noch nicht möglich, zumindest einzelne Menschliche CGI-Charaktere realistisch in einem Realfilm zu platzieren...
Cameron sollte dieses optische Ungleichgewicht eigentlich auffallen.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (11. Dezember 2017)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Offenbar ist es heutzutage immer noch nicht möglich, zumindest einzelne Menschliche CGI-Charaktere realistisch in einem Realfilm zu platzieren...
> Cameron sollte dieses optische Ungleichgewicht eigentlich auffallen.



Ich gehe mal schwer davon aus, dies ist beabsichtigt. Welchen Grund gäbe es sonst, die Augen so riesig zu machen?


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (11. Dezember 2017)

Sehr cool! Und Jennifer ist noch immer ultimativ hot.


----------



## Odin333 (11. Dezember 2017)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Ich gehe mal schwer davon aus, dies ist beabsichtigt. Welchen Grund gäbe es sonst, die Augen so riesig zu machen?



Auch Charaktere mit grossen Augen könnte man so machen, als wären sie real existierende Gegenstände im Film und nicht als wären sie auf halben Weg zwischen Space Jam und technisch aktuellerem wie Ghost in the Shell hängen geblieben oder als ob sich ein Pixar-Charakter in den Film verirrt hat.


----------



## SGDrDeath (11. Dezember 2017)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Ich gehe mal schwer davon aus, dies ist beabsichtigt. Welchen Grund gäbe es sonst, die Augen so riesig zu machen?


Das der Rest aber auch nicht gut aussieht ist dir nicht aufgefallen?


----------



## Enisra (11. Dezember 2017)

Hoffentlich wird das ein Flop ...
Himmel, was für eine Hässliche Scheiße, wer winkt denn sowas durch?


----------



## kidou1304 (11. Dezember 2017)

hm...hätten sie mal n Dollar mehr für besseres CGI ausgegeben. Aber vlt ist das auch nur ein sehr früher Trailer mit noch nicht optimiertem CGi..kommt ja ab und zu vor, warum auch immer, da es ja schon iwie abschreckt.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (11. Dezember 2017)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Das der Rest aber auch nicht gut aussieht ist dir nicht aufgefallen?



Naja, ich kenne die Vorlage nicht, aber es ist wohl ein Comic, also denke ich, dass das eine Comicfigur ein soll. Roger Rabbit hat ja auch nicht realistisch ausgesehen...


----------



## SGDrDeath (11. Dezember 2017)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Naja, ich kenne die Vorlage nicht, aber es ist wohl ein Comic, also denke ich, dass das eine Comicfigur ein soll. Roger Rabbit hat ja auch nicht realistisch ausgesehen...


Du verstehst es wirklich nicht. Es geht nicht um den visuellen Stil, sondern das es schlechte CGI ist, obwohl das weitaus besser geht.  Vor allem wenn man bedenkt wer hinter dem Projekt steht.


----------



## Orzhov (11. Dezember 2017)

Bis auf die Augen  nicht schlecht.

Was ist eigendlich aus dem Ghost in the Shell Film geworden?


----------



## Schalkmund (11. Dezember 2017)

Diesen Christoph Waltz Verschnitt frisch aus dem uncanny valley hätten sie definitv besser animieren können.


----------



## NOT-Meludan (11. Dezember 2017)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Bis auf die Augen  nicht schlecht.
> 
> Was ist eigendlich aus dem Ghost in the Shell Film geworden?



Die Augen sind wirklich gewöhnungsbedürftig. Vielleicht als "Huldigung" an das Original? 

Der Film ist optisch grandios, aber inhaltlich leer. Auch wenn er keine Verluste gemacht hat, gilt er dennoch als Flop.
Lieber beim Original bleiben, den Film kann man sich sparen.


----------



## Spiritogre (11. Dezember 2017)

Sehe ich nicht so, der GitS Film war meiner Ansicht nach sehr gut. Bis auf eben Scarlett Johannson, die meiner Ansicht nach einfach nicht für die Rolle passt. Optisch ist er jedenfalls grandios.
Die Handlung war aber durchaus angemessen umgeschrieben ohne zu sehr zu verflachen. Denn der GitS Anime ist ja letztlich nicht abgeschlossen sondern macht ja viele Fässer auf wo es noch weitergehen muss, weil er ein Auftakt zu einer ganzen Buchreihe gewesen ist, so hat man hier allerdings einen in sich geschlossenen Film. Dadurch mag die Handlung in gewisser Weise vereinfacht rüberkommen allerdings kann man die ganzen poetischen Fragen und Hintergründe ja eben nicht so einfach in einen Actionfilm packen, ohne dass der dann vier Stunden geht. Gleiches Spiel bei den "Hintermännern", es ist ein einzelner Film, da muss es nun mal einen Oberbösewicht geben und nicht noch angedeutet werden, dass der auch nur ein Strohmann ist und da noch viel, viel bösere Kräfte am Werk sind. Das ist für eine Serie ja okay aber wenn man nicht mehrere Filme machen will halt sinnlos. 

Bei GitS gibt es ja letztlich mehrere Anime-Filme und mehrere Anime-Serien, und die sind auch nicht alle so toll. Der erste Film war damals eben aufsehend erregend, heute ist er aber ja nun im Vergleich auch nicht wirklich mehr spektakulär, weder technisch noch inhaltlich.


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (11. Dezember 2017)

Wobei man schon sagen muss, im Gegensatz zu Videospielverfilmungen wäre es bei GITS durchaus eine Option gewesen, den Anime nicht nur in einzelnen Szenen, sondern halt komplett nachzuverfilmen. Bei einigen, mehr oder weniger unnötigen, "Remakes" hat sich Hollywood auch nicht gescheut, praktisch nichts neues einzubringen.


----------



## Odin333 (11. Dezember 2017)

JohnCarpenter schrieb:


> Wobei man schon sagen muss, im Gegensatz zu Videospielverfilmungen wäre es bei GITS durchaus eine Option gewesen, den Anime nicht nur in einzelnen Szenen, sondern halt komplett nachzuverfilmen.


Mä... die Dialoge im Anime sind leider komplett verhunzt, man hätte es so oder so überarbeiten müssen.
Auch so Szenen wie die mit dem Kampfroboter am Schluss, die es leider in die Realverfilmung geschafft hat, hätte man streichen müssen. Sowas ist einfach viel zu übertrieben unrealistisch.


----------



## Spiritogre (12. Dezember 2017)

Ja, ich fand die Szene mit dem Kampfroboter, sagen wir mal, suboptimal. Sie wollten halt einige ikonische Szenen des Animes, wie das mit dem Tarnanzug vom Hausdach springen, unbedingt drin haben. Da hätte es teilweise etwas klassischer auch getan. Überhaupt fand ich die reinen Actionszenen, bis auf die eine im Nachtclub, alle jetzt nicht so gut ausgeführt, der Film hat aber zum Glück nicht so viele insgesamt. Und ich glaube eben, das liegt zum Teil auch an Scarlett Johannson, die einfach nicht einen Körperbau hat, der so athletisch rüberkommt. Wobei das in der Theorie ja egal wäre, weil sie ein 500 Kilo Kampfroboter sein soll. Aber da biss sich dann auch ihr normales gestelztes Roboterlaufen wieder mit der Kampfchoreografie, die Kämpfe waren eben kein Terminator steht auf der Stelle und haut alle um. Wenn sie so kämpfen kann, dann kann sie auch normal gehen. Eine schmalere, agilere Darstellerin, wie jetzt im Alita Film, hätte da meiner Ansicht nach Wunder gewirkt.


----------

